

Maybe an answer to Arrington bashing #TCDisrupt; was it worth the $3,000? - mvaxelaire
http://blog.mention.net/event-roi-for-startups-was-tcdisrupt-worth-the-3000/

======
benologist
Why are upgrades from existing users attributed to the conference? What does
'300 additional signups' mean measured against a typical day's signups, and
more importantly 'active users'?

~~~
clemnt
1) We've only counted the upgrades for existing users that we met at the
event. 2) 300 is the number of "additional" signups (in addition to our
"typical day's signups") 3) Don't know if they'll be active, it's been just
two days :)

------
edelajonquiere
Disclaimer : we didn't compete on the battlefield but had a regular booth in
startup alley

